# Phil Jackson-to-Orlando discussions still alive after new front office proposal



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The pitch for Phil Jackson to run the Orlando Magic isn't dead just yet.
> 
> Five days after the Orlando Sentinel reported that the former Lakers and Bulls coach with 11 championship rings had "bowed out" of a plan to be the lead personnel man for the Magic, two sources close to the situation told SI.com that a revised version of the proposal that still included Jackson's involvement was submitted to the team Tuesday morning.
> 
> ...


 http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...5/phil.jackson.magic/index.html#ixzz1x3aLFTJV


----------

